# Re-using Gulp



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good advice there Occy!!
Thanks mate!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Occy , you are a true visionary like myself. Did i tell you bout the time when in 2002...................


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

do they start to breakl down??? arnt they meant to be biodegradable - made out of potato starch or somthing??


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Not only does this forum cause you to spend a fortune on tackle and other gear, it saves you money too!!! Thanks Occy. Pity I thew away two packets last week!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> . As they are a bait rather than a lure (am I correct) I figure the worms in particular could be put on to a hook much the same way you do with bits of live worm.


Occy when a fish has a hook in its mouth I doubt whether it cares whether its bait or lure, its probably fairly pissed off either way :wink:

LizardWizard used to keep his SP scraps etc in an old Berkley SP bag with a dash of vegetable oil and garlic and they revived and scented up really well again [_this same method was on Ausfish one time also_]

LW always had a freezer pack in with his SPs in a soft pack wine bottle cooler on every outing to extend the life as well in our GC temperatures


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great suggestion Occy...

I usually end up with a yak full of 'tail-less' Gulps.......

Now we just gotta work out a way of getting the tails to grow back whilst in the bag!!

Bart.


----------

